# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  DECA-NAN 200 mg Real or Fake

## franc

I need an answer to my question, please

Are DECA -NAN 200 mg Real or Fake???????

anyone use DECA-NAN 200 mg ..What about results good or bad??????

thanks guys






[url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url

----------


## xtrojan

totally legit

----------


## franc

> totally legit


thank you

----------


## franc

I waited for other reply

----------


## PT

its legit bro

----------


## franc

anyone use DECA -NAN 200 mg ..What about results good or bad??????

----------


## franc

Are DECA -NAN 200 mg made in Italy OR Thailand I do not know??

----------


## THEMEATEATER

They have now changed their hollogram which has LA and quality product underlining it instead of the lions head and also instead of the lions head on the cap it now just has flip off written on it. I emailed them over some prop that I got that I wasnt sure of.

----------


## franc

> they have now changed their hollogram which has la and quality product underlining it instead of the lions head and also instead of the lions head on the cap it now just has flip off written on it. I emailed them over some prop that i got that i wasnt sure of.



؟؟؟؟

----------


## franc

I waited for other reply

----------


## THEMEATEATER

> I waited for other reply


they are real m8, i'm just saying that they have just changed their hollogram and flip off lids.

----------


## franc

> they are real m8, i'm just saying that they have just changed their hollogram and flip off lids.


 yes man Look at these pictures and Told me DECA -NAN Real or Fake???????

----------


## THEMEATEATER

they are real matey! 100%

----------

